# Good morning chasing bunnies!



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Got out this morning with my buddy and his uncles beagle. Pretty event filled day. Had some good runs and shot 4. Missed a few times but you know how that goes  The little beagle even found a shed today! Just a small forkhorn. The day started out nice with 3 of the 4 rabbits shot in the first 45 minutes. The last 10 minutes of the day the little guy got his paw stuck in some guys trap. Bad way to end the morning but thank God it didn't hurt him too bad. Trap wasn't marked with a name either, don't you need a name on it


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Got out this morning with my buddy and his uncles beagle. Pretty event filled day. Had some good runs and shot 4. Missed a few times but you know how that goes  The little beagle even found a shed today! Just a small forkhorn. The day started out nice with 3 of the 4 rabbits shot in the first 45 minutes. The last 10 minutes of the day the little guy got his paw stuck in some guys trap. Bad way to end the morning but thank God it didn't hurt him too bad. Trap wasn't marked with a name either, don't you need a name on it


Good haul on the rabbits, as a trapper i can answer those questions..

Yes if its public land he/she has to have a tag with name/address or dl number; however i wrap my tag around the end of the chain and after dyeing them they are hardly noticeable, could you have over looked it?

As for your dogs foot, im not surprised at all that he was not hurt, as they are designed to hold not hurt, alot of ppl are misinformed that traps crush the foot or damage the foot.

Your dogs foot might be sore for a day but he will be just fine, dont think bad towards us trappers, we will try to take some yotes off ur hands some day so u see some more rabbits!





_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Good job, nice little beagle. I am starting to wonder about certain trapping. This fall I ran into a dry land conibear set with my dog. The conibear was legal, but it was set right next to the road on public land in a small drainage pipe. My dog is pretty big but a small beagle might get his neck in one of them and could be a problem. By the way, to the trapper, let me snap your thumb in a 2 coil spring or your nose in conibear I'll bet you will be singing dixie. Trappers do need to use some discretion when setting on public land is my point.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

No I don't have anything against trappers! My buddy (holding the dog) traps and there's another older man that traps some ditches that I duck hunt.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

I 'll go out on limb, when trappers walk about 10 yards off road and set a trap that is so accessable that a pet can get injured near residential areas. Yeah I got a gripe against certain trappers, not all. Under ice or water sets are fine but if I can't take my dog out in certain areas where it 's like a bomb field, yeah I'll gripe.


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

Back to the OP....nice looking dog and nice mess of bunny


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

How much for the dog! 

Nice rabbits and a good shed find.
I looked hours for sheds with no luck, I need glasses.:lol:


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Got out this morning with my buddy and his uncles beagle. Pretty event filled day. Had some good runs and shot 4. Missed a few times but you know how that goes  The little beagle even found a shed today! Just a small forkhorn. The day started out nice with 3 of the 4 rabbits shot in the first 45 minutes. The last 10 minutes of the day the little guy got his paw stuck in some guys trap. Bad way to end the morning but thank God it didn't hurt him too bad. Trap wasn't marked with a name either, don't you need a name on it


Sounds like a great day out. Happy to hear the beagle is ok. I don't trap but appreciate the efforts to make traps less harmful. Each group can do their thing.

If I spot traps I just move my hounds to a different area. No big deal.

As far a traps next to roads and ditches in residential areas those pet dogs should be on leashes. If you're running beagles they should not be that close to roads for their own safety. JMO


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks guys it was an awesome day! I can't seem to ever get enough of it. And Overdew, he's not for sale  I'm becoming attached to the little fella!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Great day! Not many things better than chasing rabbits with a great beagle.

Congrats!


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Good job on the bunnies!!!!My beagle passed this last summer :sad: sure do miss'em.As far as the traps,yes,they do need to have a tag with name/address or DL # (public or private land).


----------



## michi-man (Feb 4, 2011)

Good job on the rabbits! Been years since I have been out bunny hunting. My dad had two beagles when I was a kid we used to go a lot. I have been wanting to go for the past couple years. I think this thread may have gave me the last little push I needed to get out and get some bunnies. Thanks!


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks guys, and I'm glad I could help michi-man


----------

